# New Rabbits!!



## Steve and Jayne (Jul 24, 2011)

Well let me tell you about my day.  We went to a local small animal auction today in Berryville va, site of new wendys commercial, and while we were there we couldn't buy chickens due to health regs. but we really went looking for more rabbits.  Well after buying the first black rex my wife went on to buy another 10 rabbits, From rexes to angoras to just regular rabbits. All shapes all sizes. I have had to turn the basement into an emergency rabbit pen. Constructing a fast built 4x8 pen out of OSB board till I get my metal cages this week, one rabbit who we shall call the hedgehog, homeage to ron jeremy pornstar, had tried to copulate with 3 does before I even put up the center dividers. Man he is quick, I started putting up a divider and then pulled him off a doe, finished putting up dividers pulled him off again. 
Pictures of all the little hoppers to follow.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jul 24, 2011)

My goodness!


----------



## reereechickens (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve and Jayne said:
			
		

> Well let me tell you about my day.  We went to a local small animal auction today in Berryville va, site of new wendys commercial, and while we were there we couldn't buy chickens due to health regs. but we really went looking for more rabbits.  Well after buying the first black rex my wife went on to buy another 10 rabbits, From rexes to angoras to just regular rabbits. All shapes all sizes. I have had to turn the basement into an emergency rabbit pen. Constructing a fast built 4x8 pen out of OSB board till I get my metal cages this week, one rabbit who we shall call the hedgehog, homeage to ron jeremy pornstar, had tried to copulate with 3 does before I even put up the center dividers. Man he is quick, I started putting up a divider and then pulled him off a doe, finished putting up dividers pulled him off again.
> Pictures of all the little hoppers to follow.


Hope your wife appreciated your hard work.  That sounds like a lot of bunnies at one time!  And with Romeo, you might have more!  Where you fast enough?  What was your reward for your hard work?  I hope it was all good!  Good Luck!  But it's good that you support your wife in what she want to do.  Good for you!  

Can't wait to see the pics.  Especially the emergency room basement and Romeo!  Is he smiling or smoking a cigerattee?  Just a little fun.  Have a Great Day!


----------



## Steve and Jayne (Jul 26, 2011)

wooooo I jujst got my 8 cages got two put together realized why they sell j clips now  LOL.  30 dollars in rabbits  400 dollars in cages  happy wife , happy life


----------



## dewey (Jul 26, 2011)

If the other 10 were does anywhere near hedgehog, I see about 80-100 newborn buns in your future in around 31 days from now.  
Good luck and 
P.S. the hog rings or C clips work great and cost less...a good bit of savings when building 100 cages.


----------



## Steve and Jayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Dewey you funny guy   Of course I have 5,000 UV rated cable ties in my truck. They are free


----------



## dewey (Jul 27, 2011)

Steve and Jayne said:
			
		

> Dewey you funny guy   Of course I have 5,000 UV rated cable ties in my truck. They are free


...until the buns chew thru those in about 30 seconds (they can chew thru light wire in no time flat) then the cost becomes hard to figure... 

Seriously, you sound like me wth cage making, or about to be....I buy 100' rolls of 1/2 x 1" 16 ga wire, and C clip hog rings 10 lbs at a time...they're so much easier to correct mistakes on, and several pair of the C pliers are worth their weight in gold...a couple of pairs allows 2 peeps to zip up even banks of cages in just a couple of minutes...I've been debating the self loading pliers on those, lol.


----------



## Steve and Jayne (Jul 30, 2011)

Well putting cages realized I need more so  Iwent to get more, ther eare I think no more in the Northern Va and WV area TSC stores. ANyway I'll post up when I am done with everything I have a pretty good slide show working now.  The question I have is when moving some bunnies to their permament housing I felt ridges in one females belly and turning her over I swear she has teets and it feels like little marbles but I wasnt pushing hard for just that fear. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

Steve and Jayne said:
			
		

> Well putting cages realized I need more so  Iwent to get more, ther eare I think no more in the Northern Va and WV area TSC stores. ANyway I'll post up when I am done with everything I have a pretty good slide show working now.  The question I have is when moving some bunnies to their permament housing I felt ridges in one females belly and turning her over I swear she has teets and it feels like little marbles but I wasnt pushing hard for just that fear. What do you guys think?


Well I hope female bunnies have teats.  How would she feed the babies?  There are plenty of websites, and a thread called the Bunny Medicine Cabinet, that will help you with finding out about female bunnies.  

Good Luck and can't wait to see your slide show.  

PS:  I went to my TSC store today looking to order the same chicken coop set up for October's new addition.  They are only seasonal.  Around Easter.  But maybe go online and you can have it shipped?  Just a suggestion.   Also online there are all types of crates to be had.  There is a website called House Rabbit Society.  Has a section on cages.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve and Jayne (Jul 30, 2011)

Ms. Research,  I got them all just  emptied the stores of them.  I shoud have said the teats are more pronounced than usual.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

Steve and Jayne said:
			
		

> Ms. Research,  I got them all just  emptied the stores of them.  I shoud have said the teats are more pronounced than usual.


Maybe they are maturing?  I've never owned a doe before.  Maybe pregnant?  If so, watch you don't hold them two weeks before kindling.  You could hurt the kits.  I would suggest trying to feel for kits, but then again, you said you were new, and you might hurt the doe and her unborn kits.  I wouldn't know how to do it either, but breeders do.  

Maybe someone who has more experience with does will answer?  I'm sorry I couldn't be of further help.


----------



## dewey (Jul 31, 2011)

Steve and Jayne said:
			
		

> Well putting cages realized I need more so  Iwent to get more, ther eare I think no more in the Northern Va and WV area TSC stores. ANyway I'll post up when I am done with everything I have a pretty good slide show working now.  The question I have is when moving some bunnies to their permament housing I felt ridges in one females belly and turning her over I swear she has teets and it feels like little marbles but I wasnt pushing hard for just that fear. What do you guys think?


No joke, I would immediately put nest boxes in every doe's cage (changing out the bedding every few days if they use it at a bathroom), caged individually, until each doe has passed day 35 _from the day you got them and also from the *last* day a buck had any access to them_.  Does are often already bred long before they go to auction and often kindle the same day or shortly after being purchased.  If the marbles you felt felt bigger than a dropping size, those are most likely kits.  

Was it C rings you ran out of?  MortonJones.com carries them online.


----------



## Steve and Jayne (Jul 31, 2011)

Dewey in the process now and I ran out of premade cages but I found more  since everywhere i went was out of rolled wire,mesh whatever LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 31, 2011)

I read your post to my husband and he said, " I know his pain."


----------

